# Thông báo > Nội quy & Thông báo >  Thông báo về việc thành lập diễn đàn CNC PRO

## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

Trong bối cảnh bất ổn trên diễn đàn www.thegioicnc.com nên việc sinh hoạt diễn đàn có khuynh hướng xấu. Nhiều vấn đề tiêu cực đã và đang diễn ra. Anh em bạn hữu tham gia thì hoang mang không biết diễn đàn sẽ đi về đâu. v.v...

Trước tình hình đó một số anh em nhiệt tình đi đến quyết định thành lập một diễn đàn, một sân chơi mới để anh em tiện sinh hoạt. Trong sân chơi này... mọi thành viên tham gia đều bình đẳng, quyền lợi & nghĩa vụ của thành viên cũng xoay quanh mục tiêu chính là làm thế nào để sân chơi chúng ta ngày càng rộng mở và phát triển bền, vững & mạnh hơn.

Các mục tiêu, định hướng cũng như Nội quy được xây dụng không không ngoài mục tiêu đó. Do đó diễn đàn cũng sẽ có Nội quy chặc chẽ ,có Ban quản trị (BQT) để giám sát & theo dõi, chấn chỉnh kịp thời nếu nội dung đi chệch hướng và sai lệch. Nhưng BQT chỉ là một bộ phận quản lý, không phải là bộ phận nồng cốt, nền tảng để diễn đàn có thể phát triển toàn diện mà chính là các thành viên cùng tham gia cùng xây dựng.

Chúng ta cùng tham gia vào đây, cùng nhau đặt từng viên gạch, lát từng vĩa hồ để cùng xây dựng sân chơi mới.

Cảm ơn các bạn đã xem qua.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd, CNC24H.COM, HoangHoai, hoangmobiado, Lý Mạc Sầu, minhtriet, ngthha, Nhocne, thuyên1982

----------

